# Disassembling LGB Mogul



## sprrose (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm a new member and my name is Tim. I have a quick question regarding the disassembling of a LGB 23194. Specifically, I'm having difficulty separating the smokebox from the boiler. The service manual indicates these two pieces come apart but I'm getting nowhere and I really don't want to break something. Maybe the pieces were glued originally? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

Why would you need to split the boiler and smoke box, first they are glued together and I have never been able the get them apart, as well as the sand and steam domes. Yes they are glued at the factory and any that I've repainted, I did not take them apart as I saw no reason to. If you pull the headlight wires out for some reason you can fish new wires between the smokebox/boiler and the weight that is in the boiler, a tight fit but I have done several times. I just repainted two moguls, here is what a pile of parts looks like before painting. The pics of the two moguls are pics of assembled locos, but not fully detailed at that time.

trainman

trainman


----------



## sprrose (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice work and thanks for your response. I was planning on installing a pulsed smoke generator.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

That black plastic piece you see when you open the front smoke box door is removable, behind it is the lead weight, which is not. I don't put smoke units in any of my engines, so I have no idea on how much room they require. 

trainman


----------



## sprrose (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you, Trainman. After reading the Recommended Reading, it's apparent that this problem has been addressed before. You've made the right decision in not trying to break apart the smokebox and the boiler.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately the boiler is filled with the weight for the LGB mogul. Cutting the weight will decrease the pulling power a lot as it sits over the driven front axle.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> Unfortunately the boiler is filled with the weight for the LGB mogul. Cutting the weight will decrease the pulling power a lot as it sits over the driven front axle.


Right Dan, it would be more trouble trying to remove the weight then I would ever want to tackle and I'm a modeler who will tackle just about anything. I do not run smoke in any of my engines, I just don't like the oil residue that blows all over the engine, I put too much work into them and have to worry about trying to clean it off. 

trainman


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that the LGB smoke fluid is also used to bring back the luster in their models. It will not hurt the LGB plastic.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

SPRROSE - The smoke box can usually be separated from most LGB Moguls. You have to break the old dried glue seal that LGB used. I use a sharp cutter with a small hammer to keep tapping all around the seal being careful not to damage the metal gold band. Why remove the smoke box: In order to install a Massoth pulsed smoker generator. You can see examples of the ones I've installed into customer's LGB locomotives on my Website such as the LGB 2018D Mogul and the LGB Uintah both with installed ESU 5 XL Sound Decoders. The pulsed smokers are great but a lot of work on two specific LGB locomotives, the Mogul and Forney Locomotives which require cutting about 1/3 of the large lead weight off the front. I then relocate these weights to other parts of the smokebox/boiler. There's actually some space around the Massoth smoker to place some weights to compensate for the removed weight. I use self-stick metal weights that are used in RC slot cars to increase their weight.

Sometimes there are other reasons to remove a Mogul's smoke box: To install a brand new smoke box to replace a badly damaged one; when the large lead weight has extensive oxidation and needs to be removed, cleaned and replaced.

Check out the super neat pulsed smokers in the demo videos of the LGB Mogul and LGB Uintah locomotives on my Website which are well worth the effort during a DCC conversion.......if the customer is willing to pay the price!
LGB Trains | Old Dominion Railways | Repairs & DCC Installs | United States


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Zimo MX69X series decoders and they fit where I have removed the LGB electronics in the cabin fire box.


----------

